# Carbon Tech Pursuit



## 3dsrme (Mar 27, 2006)

JUST GOT MY NEW CARBON TECH PURSUIT WOW !!!!! What a great bow quiet, forgiving, and very much shock free ! Cant beleive what you get for the price, all the bells and whistles of bows that cost so much more. Unreal !


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

ya should get my Lightening 28/70 on Tuesday or Wednesday. Talked with Pat tonight and said that he shipped on Friday. Ill be ordering a Pursuit 28/50-60 in all black before August for 3ds and some hunting in late season. Should be an awsome hunting bow!!! I might even be getting me a Phantom in August as well if they get them all done.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

3dsrme said:


> JUST GOT MY NEW CARBON TECH PURSUIT WOW !!!!! What a great bow quiet, forgiving, and very much shock free ! Cant beleive what you get for the price, all the bells and whistles of bows that cost so much more. Unreal !


OK then... why not show her off... PICS :shade:


----------



## 3dsrme (Mar 27, 2006)

PIX COMEN SOON ! Use n my phone for AT LOL Should have them up Monday.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

3dsrme said:


> PIX COMEN SOON ! Use n my phone for AT LOL Should have them up Monday.


will look forward to see sum' pics of that new Pursuit :shade:


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## R3Z3N (Aug 10, 2013)

Just picked up mine and quite enjoying it as a finger shooter. 43# draw at 31.5 Draw Lengh


----------

